# Gastrocutaneous fistula-Does anyone know



## easumma (Apr 2, 2012)

Does anyone know the code for this?  The physician stated this, "repair of gastrocutaneous fistula".


----------



## HMarean (Apr 2, 2012)

Without seeing the whole op note, I cant give you an exact. But check 43870... Hope this leads you in the correct direction.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 3, 2012)

*Post Op Note in Gastroenterology Forum*

*For an accurate response to surgical coding questions, please post the scrubbed operative/procedure note.* Additionally, you will attract the attention of coders with specific expertise if you post in the specialty forum - Gastroenterology, in this case.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

